# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Έλλη [Έλλη Τόγια, Έλση, Πειραιεύς - Stamura, Stamira, Freiburg, Elsi, Elli Togia]

## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis, μια σκέψη είναι να βάλουμε, προσωρινά, εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες με πλοία του Τόγια.
Όταν συγκεντρώνεται αρκετό υλικό για κάποιο πλοίο, τότε μπορεί να  ανοίγει ένα δικό του ξεχωριστό θέμα.
Αυτό είναι μια σκέψη.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με το *"Έλλη Τόγια".*
Κατάπλους του πλοίου σε μια εντελώς διαφορετική εποχή.
Το κατέβασμα από τη σκάλα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σκάλα αυτή λέγεται "κάγκουες", (ή "γκάκουες"). Στο τέλος, βέβαια, υπάρχει και ένα μαδέρι.

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές προέρχονται από το γνωστό περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ",* το οποίο διαθέτει το καλύτερο αρχείo με παλιά πλοία.
Συγκεκριμένα προέρχονται από κάποιο παλιό τεύχος που "ανακαλύψαμε" στην Βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά με τον φίλο μου, τον polyka.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο Avenger, καθώς και στον paroskayak, τον γνωστό "χρυσοθήρα" φωτογραφιών μιας άλλης Ελλάδας, 

Έλλη Τόγια.jpg

Έλλη Τόγια (σκάλα).jpg

----------


## avenger

Φίλε Roi συγχαρητήρια!!!!! Ξέρουμε τίποτε περί δρομολογίων του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου?
Συμπληρωματικά αν δεν το γνωρίζετε ήδη υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία για τα πλοία που μας ενδιαφέρουν και στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html

----------


## Ellinis

Roi, συμφωνώ ας τα κρατήσουμε προς το παρόν εδώ και τα υπόλοιπα Τογαίικα καράβια και μπορούμε να τα χωρήσουμε αργότερα. 
Για το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ να θυμίσω οτι έχουμε ήδη ξεχωριστό θέμα.




> Το κατέβασμα από τη σκάλα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σκάλα αυτή λέγεται "κάγκουες", (ή "γκάκουες"). Στο τέλος, βέβαια, υπάρχει και ένα μαδέρι.


Ο "καγκουές" πιθανότατα προέρχεται από το αγγλικό gangway και ήταν ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος επι/αποβίβασης μιας και τα λιμάνια δεν παρέχαν υποδομές. Καθιερωμένος βέβαια όπου υπήρχε κάποια προβλήτα μιας και σε πολλά νησιά οι επιβάτες πηγαίναν στο καράβι με λάντζες.




> Ξέρουμε τίποτε περί δρομολογίων του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου?


To ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ ταξίδευε για ένα διάστημα Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Αλλά όπως όλα τα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης θα πρέπει να όργωσε όλο το Αιγαίο.

----------


## Haddock

Τα πλοία του Τόγια είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα που σηκώνουν αρκετή έρευνα. Οι συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες είναι σπάνιες και δύσκολα να πρωτοδιαλέξουμε. 

Που θυμηθήκατε το μυθικό τέρας γκάγκουε...  :Smile:  Νόμιζα ότι λίγοι είχαν ακούσει τη λέξη και μόνο από διηγήσεις παλαιοτέρων. Έχω ακούσει αρκετές ιστορίες για το &#171;_τέρας του γκάγκουε_&#187; από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες για αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες επιβίβασης και κατάληξη στο γιαλό. Ήθελε εξαιρετική μαστοριά για να υπολογίσεις το σκαμπανέβασμα της βάρκας με το αντίστοιχο του γκάγκουε. Ο γκάγουες ήταν ένα επιπλέον εμπόδιο στο ήδη δύσκολο ταξίδι για πολλούς νησιώτες, που απέφευγαν τις μετακινήσεις, εξού και η απομόνωση τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι ήταν ένα από τα πλοία των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων πολέμου.
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Ανκώνα το 1929 ως STAMURA και το 1937 μετανομάστηκε STAMIRA. Με την κατάρευση της Ιταλίας περιήλθε στους Γερμανούς που το μετονόμασαν FREIBURG για χρήση ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
Το 1947 περιήλθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ και το 1948 το πήρε ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας που του έδωσε το όνομα ΕΛΣΗ.
Το 1958 η εταιρεία του Ι.Τόγια σταματάει να δραστηριοποιήται και όπως και το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ περιήλθε στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια που το μετονόμασε ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ.

Το 1960 τα τελευταία Τογαίικα βαπόρια υποστείλουν τις σημαίες τους και το αγοράζουν οι Τυπάλδοι. Θα βάλει αργότερα νέες μηχανές diesel και συνεχίζει στην ακτοπλοϊα ως ΕΛΛΗ.

Θα δέσει μετά το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ και θα μείνει στην Κυνοσούρα ωσπου οι διαροές το βούλιαξαν τον Αύγουστο του 1979. Σύμφωνα με το miramar διαλύθηκε εκεί το 1982.

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε Ellinis, μια σκέψη είναι να βάλουμε, προσωρινά, εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες με πλοία του Τόγια.
> Όταν συγκεντρώνεται αρκετό υλικό για κάποιο πλοίο, τότε μπορεί να ανοίγει ένα δικό του ξεχωριστό θέμα.
> Αυτό είναι μια σκέψη.
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσουμε με το *"Έλλη Τόγια".*
> Κατάπλους του πλοίου σε μια εντελώς διαφορετική εποχή.
> Το κατέβασμα από τη σκάλα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η σκάλα αυτή λέγεται "κάγκουες", (ή "γκάκουες"). Στο τέλος, βέβαια, υπάρχει και ένα μαδέρι.
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές προέρχονται από το γνωστό περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ",* το οποίο διαθέτει το καλύτερο αρχείo με παλιά πλοία.
> ...


Αγαπητέ Roi, νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για σπάνια φωτογραφία αυτή με το πλοίο με άσπρο χρώμα. Πρέπει να πω ότι μέχρι σήμερα το θυμάμαι μόνο μαύρο. ¶σπρο το θυμάμαι μόνο ως ΕΛΛΗ ανακατασκευασμένο υπό πλοιοκτησία Τυπάλδων.

----------


## Haddock

Carte postalle από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του Δημήτρη Χαρισιάδη. Το ΕΛΣΗ αποπλέει από τον Πειραιά για μακρινές πολιτείες του προηγούμενου αιώνα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μαζί με τους καλούς φίλους Apollo, Nicholas Peppas, starce, Ellinis, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Avenger, vinman, paroskayak, Rocinante, Ben Bruce, Καπετάν-Αντρέα, Leo, Διονύση Μουζάκη, Finnpartner 1966, polyka, ετοιμαζόμαστε να επιβιβαστούμε στο *"Έλση"* του *Τόγια* για ένα ταξίδι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

Φίλοι μου επιβεβαιώστε, παρακαλώ, ότι είναι το περίφημο *"Έλση"* του Τόγια.

Η φωτογραφία αυτή προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό αρχείο του *Ο.Λ.Π.*
Κάπου στη δεκαετία του '50 ...

Wellcome onboard

"Elsi" of Togias Maritime Company in Piraeus Port in the decade of '50s

Elsi in Piraeus.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μια  καλλιτεχνική  απεικόνιση  του  πλοίου  ως    STAMURA  έργο  του  Ιταλού  συγγραφέα,  ιστορικού,  καλλιτέχνη  και  καραβολάτρη  Aldo  Cherini.

Stamura.jpg

Copyright Aldo Cherini

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μια καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του πλοίου ως STAMURA έργο του Ιταλού συγγραφέα, ιστορικού, καλλιτέχνη και καραβολάτρη Aldo Cherini.
> 
> Stamura.jpg
> 
> Copyright Aldo Cherini


τι αλλο να πω, απο το οτι ειναι καταπληκτικη!

----------


## Apollo

> Τα πλοία του Τόγια είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα που σηκώνουν αρκετή έρευνα. Οι συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες είναι σπάνιες και δύσκολα να πρωτοδιαλέξουμε. 
> 
> Που θυμηθήκατε το μυθικό τέρας γκάγκουε...  Νόμιζα ότι λίγοι είχαν ακούσει τη λέξη και μόνο από διηγήσεις παλαιοτέρων. Έχω ακούσει αρκετές ιστορίες για το «_τέρας του γκάγκουε_» από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες για αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες επιβίβασης και κατάληξη στο γιαλό. Ήθελε εξαιρετική μαστοριά για να υπολογίσεις το σκαμπανέβασμα της βάρκας με το αντίστοιχο του γκάγκουε. Ο γκάγουες ήταν ένα επιπλέον εμπόδιο στο ήδη δύσκολο ταξίδι για πολλούς νησιώτες, που απέφευγαν τις μετακινήσεις, εξού και η απομόνωση τους.


Συμφωνω οτι για τους επιβατες ηταν φοβος και τρομος. Η δυστυχη μητερα μου αλλαζε 10 χρωματα οταν ηταν να ανεβη/κατεβη απο γκαγκουε. 

Να σημειωσω οτι στην δεκαετια του 50, στα νησια που πηγα, οι λαντζες δεν ηταν με μηχανη αλλα με κουπια.

Τωρα δεν χρησιμοποιειται γκαγκουες για να κατεβη το πληρωμα να παη στη στερια οταν το πλοιο ειναι αροδου;




> Μαζί με τους καλούς φίλους Apollo, Nicholas Peppas, starce, Ellinis, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Avenger, vinman, paroskayak, Rocinante, Ben Bruce, Καπετάν-Αντρέα, Leo, Διονύση Μουζάκη, Finnpartner 1966, polyka, ετοιμαζόμαστε να επιβιβαστούμε στο *"Έλση"* του *Τόγια* για ένα ταξίδι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> Φίλοι μου επιβεβαιώστε, παρακαλώ, ότι είναι το περίφημο *"Έλση"* του Τόγια.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία αυτή προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό αρχείο του *Ο.Λ.Π.*
> Κάπου στη δεκαετία του '50 ...
> 
> Wellcome onboard
> 
> ...


Φιλε Roi baudoin, το μονο που μπορω να πω για την ωρα ειναι οτι η φωτογραφια ειναι μεταπολεμικη. Το συμπεραινω αυτο απο το λιμπερτυ που ειναι στο πισω αριστερο μερος της φωτογραφιας και απο μια "καναδεζα" (συμμαχικο φορτηγο) που ειναι στο ντοκο δεξια του πλοιο του Τογια.

Κανω ερευνα περι του Ελση και θα επανελθω οταν την ολοκληρωσω. Ευχαριστω και λαμβανω υπ'οψιν τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες που δινουν οι φιλοι *Ellinis, Esperos, Paroskayak**, Avenger* και ολα τα αλλα μελη που ασχολουνται με το θεμα. 


Για μενα, η ερευνα παλαιων πλοιων ειναι μια πολυ ευχαριστη προκληση και χομπυ.

----------


## Apollo

Δεν βρήκα και πολλά για το Έλλη Τόγια. Έχετε γράψει τα περισσότερα. Εγώ θα προσθέσω μερικές λεπτομέρειες στα όσα μας είπαν οι φίλοι *Roi Baudoin, Ellinis, Esperos, Paros**kayak,* *Avenger*παραθέτοντας και τις ιστοσελίδες που περιέχουν αυτά τα δεδομένα. Από την πείρα μου σε ερευνά παλαιών δεδομένων έχω δει ότι πολλές φορές μια πηγή πληροφοριών μπορεί να αντιμάχεται μια άλλη πηγή. Κι εγώ σαν ερευνητής δεν μπορώ να βγάλω συμπέρασμα μέχρι να βρω κι άλλες, αξιόπιστες πιθανόν, πηγές. Γι αυτό εδώ θα παραθέσω τις πηγές για μελλοντική επεξεργασία. Από την φύση μου, ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ και για λεπτομέρειες και γι αυτό εδώ θα παραθέσω και λεπτομέρειες που πιθανόν να ενδιαφέρουν ν και άλλα μέλη.

Ο φίλος *Ellinis* μας λέει εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390 ότιτο Έλλη Τογια «ένα από τα πλοία των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων πολέμου». Αυτό συμφωνεί και με την ιστοσελίδα *FELDGRAW.**COM* http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-freiburg.html

Συγκεντρώνοντας τις πληροφορίες του *Ellinis* και της*FELDGRAW.**COM* η ιστορία του ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ παρουσιάζεται ως εξής:

Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ανκονα Ιταλίας με το όνομα *S/P STAMURA* το 1929.

Το 1937 μετονομάστηκε σε *STAMIRA*
Τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 κατεσχεθη από το Γερμανικό Ναυτικό και μετατράπηκε σε Πλωτό/Νοσοκομείο
Στις 3/5/44 μπήκε στην υπηρεσία των Γερμανικών Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων ως *FREIBURG*
Στις 23/10/44 το Freiburg αιχμαλωτίστηκε από το Βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό HMS Lamerton.
Στις 22/3/45 η Μ. Βρετανία επέστρεψε το FREIBURG στην Γερμανία. 
Τον ίδιο χρόνο (1945) μετονομάστηκε πάλι σε *STAMIRA* (επεστράφη στην Ιταλία; Η ιστοσελίδα FELDGRAW.COMδεν το αποσαφηνίζει).
Το 1947 εδόθη στην Ελλάδα και μετονομάστηκε ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ (*PIREEFS*) (σαν Ιταλική επανόρθωση πολέμου λέει ο φίλος Ellinis).
Το 1948 το πήρε ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας που του έδωσε το όνομα ΕΛΣΗ (*ELSI*)
Το 1958 η εταιρεία του Ιωαννη Τόγια σταματάει να δραστηριοποιείται και ...περιήλθε στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια που το μετονόμασε ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ (*ELLI TO**YA*)
Το 1960 αγοράστηκε από τον Τυπαλδο και μετονομάστηκε ΕΛΛΗ (*ELLI*)
Μετά τις 8/12/66 (ναυάγιο Ο/Γ Ηρακλείου) έδεσε στην Κυνοσούρα όπου οι διαρροές το βούλιαξαν το 1979 (λέει ο Ellinis)
Το 1982 διαλύθηκε στην Κυνόσουρα.

Από την άλλη πλευρά η ιστοσελίδα MIRAMARSHIPINDEXεδώ http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/232248 παρουσιάζει μια λακωνική περιγραφή των αλλαγών ονομάτων του σκάφους. Και το κυριότερο δεν αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο εδόθη στην Ιταλία και μετονομάστηκε και πάλι σε STAMIRA.

Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας εδώ είναι μερικά χρήσιμα στοιχεία του Πλοίου ΕLLI TOYA: 

Ship Name: STAMURA Year: 1929
Year Launched: 1929 Month of Completion: June 1929
Year of Commission: 1929
Type: S/P - Passenger ship 
Construction Yard: Cant. Nav. Riuniti, Ancona
Yard No.: 105
Country of Build: Italy Flag: Italian 
Tons: 1463 DWT: ? 
Length overall (m): 75,43 Beam: 10.8 

Engines: One 3cyl expansion engine, 1 shaft, 1 or more boilers
Number of screws/Mchy/Speed(kn): 2T-14 
Horsepower, HP: ? Speed (kt): 10
Range, nautical miles (Max.): ? at 10 knots using 150t oil

Patients/Medical staff as Hospital Ship "Freiburg": 310/?
Crew: ?
Owner as Completed: Soc. Fiumana di Nav., Fiume 
End: 1982
.
Succession of Owners/Ship Names/Year 

Soc. Fiumana di Nav. /S.P. STAMURA/1929, 
Unknown Owner/S.P. STAMIRA/1937 
German War Navy/FREIBURG/1943 
British Admiralty/Unknown Name Change, if any/1944
German Navy/FREIBURG/1945
Italy/STAMIRA/1945,
Greece/PIREEFS/1947
Ioannis Toyas/ELSI/1948
Evangelos Toyas/ELLI TOYA/1958
Typaldos/ELLI/1960

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  φίλε  Apollo,  μέσα  στο  πλαίσιο  της  έρευνας  σου  για  το  πλοίο  θα  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  κάνω  δύο  προσθήκες  που  είναι  ότι   η  πρώτη  τουλάχιστον  πλοιοκτήτρια  εταιρεία  του,  υπήρξε  η  Societ&agrave;  Anonima  Industrie  Marittime  πιο  γνωστή  με  τα  αρχικά  SAIM  και  έδρα  την  Αγκώνα. Αυτό  φαίνεται  και  γραμμένο  από  τον  Aldo  Cherini  στην  καλλιτεχνική  του  απεικόνιση  που  ανέβασα  πιο  πάνω. 
Η  δεύτερη  προσθήκη,  αφορά  το  πλοίο  ως  ΕΛΛΗ  και  πλοιοκτησία  Τυπάλδου  όταν  υπέστη  ανακατασκευή  και  αλλαγή  προωστήριας  εγκατάστασης  που  οδήγησε  σε  αλλαγή  των  υπερκατασκευών, αλλαγή  της  πλώρης,  ενώ  η  παλινδρομική  του  ατμομηχανή έδωσε  την  θέση  της  σε  μία  ντιζελομηχανή.  
Το  αποτέλεσμα  κατά  την  γνώμη  μου αποκρουστικό!  
Θυμάμαι  χαρακτηριστικά  τον  θόρυβο  της  μηχανής  του  που  έμοιαζε  με  μονοκύλινδρη  μηχανή  καϊκιού.  Μία  ιδέα  θα  σου  έδινε  ίσως  σήμερα  ο  θόρυβος  των  μηχανών  του  ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ. 
Δυστυχώς  δεν  έχω  βρει  πουθενά  μία  φωτογραφία  του  πλοίου  μετά  την  ανακατασκευή  του.

----------


## Apollo

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια, φιλε Εσπερε! Κάθε διορθωση η προσθεση πληροφοριας είναι ανεκτιμητη.

Υπεθεσα ότι η Soc. Fiumana di Nav ηταν η πρωτη εταιρεια επειδη αυτό βρηκα στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-freiburg.html ενω στο Miramax Ship Index δεν βρηκα αναφορα για πλοιοκτητρια εταιρεια.

Εσπερε, νομιζεις ότι η Soc. Fiumana di Nav μπορει να ητανε η δευτερη εταιρεια αυτή δηλαδη που αλλαξε το ονομα του πλοιου σε STAMIRA;

Δεν εχω εμπειρια του ηχου της μηχανης του πλοιου αυτου επι Τυπαλδου, επειδη δεν θυμαμαι να ταξιδεψα με αυτό στην δεκαετια του ’60.

Αλλα και όταν ταξιδευα με πλοια την περναγα στο καταστρωμα (lifeboat deck) λογω των δυσαρεστων οσμων και ηχων που υπηρχαν στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ad about _Elsi_ from a newspaper _the date I was born (grrr...)_ ...

Was she that good as they advertise her?

Elsi Aug 25 1948.jpg
Elsi.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ειχε ταξιδέψει ο πάππους μου με αυτό από/για Μυτιλήνη και μου έλεγε πως για την εποχή του ήταν πολύ καλό, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι απο τα ξερ@τα τα ξύλινα ντέκ βρωμούσανε και για 3η θέση το μονο που είχες ήταν μια γωνιά στην κουβέρτα που δέν βρεχώταν...

----------


## Haddock

Αρκετά γυρίσματα του φιλμ «Ο Βαφτιστικός» στα 1952 έγιναν πάνω στο Έλση. Υπάρχουν μερικά πλάνα με τον μακαρίτη Φωτόπουλο στα σπαρτιάτικα σαλόνια του και στις κουπαστές του πλοίου. Σύντομα σε κάποιο κανάλι στο Youtube  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρκετά γυρίσματα του φιλμ «Ο Βαφτιστικός» στα 1952 έγιναν πάνω στο Έλση. Υπάρχουν μερικά πλάνα με τον μακαρίτη Φωτόπουλο στα σπαρτιάτικα σαλόνια του και στις κουπαστές του πλοίου. Σύντομα σε κάποιο κανάλι στο Youtube


Really? Thanks. I will "see it" this evening.  I have it at home... i would love to know how you transform DVDs into YouTube

----------


## Haddock

Από τον Βαφτιστικό, λοιπόν, μερικά *πλάνα* από το ΕΛΣΗ.

Νίκο, υπάρχουν πολλοί online οδηγοί και «how to» που σε καθοδηγούν με λεπτομέρεια σε κάθε βήμα. Σε γενικές γραμμές συμπιέζεις το βίντεο σε μικρότερο αρχείο στον υπολογιστή σου. Μοντάρεις τα πλάνα, μέσω κοπτοραπτικού software και ανεβάζεις τα shorts στο Youtube. Easier said than done  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

¶λλη μια πανέμορφη εικόνα από την Ικαρία, με το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια:

Ikaria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Elsi'*s schedule for the Dekapentavgoustos of 1948...

Aug 12 1948 Elsi.jpg




> Αγαπητέ  φίλε  Apollo,  μέσα  στο  πλαίσιο  της  έρευνας  σου  για  το  πλοίο  θα  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  κάνω  δύο  προσθήκες  που  είναι  ότι   η  πρώτη  τουλάχιστον  πλοιοκτήτρια  εταιρεία  του,  υπήρξε  η  Societe  Anonima  Industrie  Marittime  πιο  γνωστή  με  τα  αρχικά  SAIM  και  έδρα  την  Αγκώνα. Αυτό  φαίνεται  και  γραμμένο  από  τον  Aldo  Cherini  στην  καλλιτεχνική  του  απεικόνιση  που  ανέβασα  πιο  πάνω.


For those who have traveled to Ancona, it is perhaps known that _Stamura_ and *Stamira* is the same name of a very important medieval heroine of Ancona.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η δεύτερη προσθήκη, αφορά το πλοίο ως ΕΛΛΗ και πλοιοκτησία Τυπάλδου όταν υπέστη ανακατασκευή και αλλαγή προωστήριας εγκατάστασης που οδήγησε σε αλλαγή των υπερκατασκευών, αλλαγή της πλώρης, ενώ η παλινδρομική του ατμομηχανή έδωσε την θέση της σε μία ντιζελομηχανή. 
> Το αποτέλεσμα κατά την γνώμη μου αποκρουστικό! 
> Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τον θόρυβο της μηχανής του που έμοιαζε με μονοκύλινδρη μηχανή καϊκιού. Μία ιδέα θα σου έδινε ίσως σήμερα ο θόρυβος των μηχανών του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ. 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει πουθενά μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου μετά την ανακατασκευή του.


Φίλε έσπερε, με μεγάλη χαρά σου παρουσιάζω το μετασκευασμένο ΕΛΛΗ!
Σίγουρα η εικόνα δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο καθώς είναι ένα (δύο για την ακρίβεια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) καρέ από μια ελληνική ταινία.
Τα εύσημα ανήκουν στον γνωστό ύποπτο Roi που ανακάλυψε τις σκηνές αυτές. Ο λόγος σε αυτόν για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, μιας και εγώ δεν σκαμπάζω από κινηματογράφο...

elli postrefit.gif

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα εύσημα, φίλε *Ellinis,* ανήκουν στον συνήθη ύποπτο *paroskayak.*
Ο καλός μας φίλος μας υπέδειξε την ταινία και εγώ απλά την βρήκα.
Η ταινία έχει τίτλο *"Πειραιάς ώρα 7:30".*

Πρόκειται για μια ταινία που αποτυπώνει στο σελιλόιντ την καθημερινή ζωή στον Πειραιά κατά τρόπο μοναδικό.

Η υπόθεση θυμίζει πολλές από τις δραματικές ταινίες εκείνης της εποχής.
_"Κάθε πρωί στον Πειραιά, το λιμάνι του μόχθου και της εργατιάς, μια νεαρή κοπέλα πουλά κουλούρια, σέρνοντας μαζί και τον τυφλό πατέρα της. Εκεί θα γνωρίσει και τον έρωτα, αλλά και τον πόνο και την ταπείνωση στο πρόσωπο ενός νεαρού, επιπόλαιου εφοπλιστή. Η μοίρα, όμως της επιφυλάσσει πολλές εκπλήξεις. Όταν αυτή θα γίνει μεγάλη λαϊκή τραγουδίστρια, εκείνος θα σέρνεται μετανοιωμένος στα πόδια της!_ "

*Κυκλοφορία*: 1971
*Διάρκεια:* 90'
*Σκηνοθεσία:* Νίκος Αβραμέας
*Παίζουν:* Ερρίκος Μπριόλας, Κάκια Αναλυτή, Ίλυα Λιβυκού, Λαυρέντης Διανέλλος

Υπάρχει και συνέχεια.
Επί της οθόνης ......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε έσπερε, με μεγάλη χαρά σου παρουσιάζω το μετασκευασμένο ΕΛΛΗ!
> Σίγουρα η εικόνα δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο καθώς είναι ένα (δύο για την ακρίβεια ) καρέ από μια ελληνική ταινία.
> Τα εύσημα ανήκουν στον γνωστό ύποπτο Roi που ανακάλυψε τις σκηνές αυτές. Ο λόγος σε αυτόν για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, μιας και εγώ δεν σκαμπάζω από κινηματογράφο...
> 
> elli postrefit.gif


_Esperos_ and _Ellinis_   I would like to ask you for some clarification and chronology of the various photos of *Elsi* Togia that can be found on various sites...

A painting of *Stamura* by our Fiume friend Aldo Cherini is well known and has been mentioned by _esperos_ already. (attachment 1)
In the otherwise reliable Lesvos site http://costef.eu/lesvoships.htm there are two _Elsi_ ships. One is labeled as *The new "Elssi Togia" after the WW2 which renamed into "Elli" of Typaldos Shipping Co.*(see attachment 2) and is clearly the same as *Stamura*. Then, there is mention of  *"*_Elssi Togia_*" before the WW2*  but there is no way this is the same ship (see attachment 3). Now, _ellinis_ you present a fourth version (see above). 

Is it possible for you gentlemen to place them in chronological order? Frankly, the *Elsi* I remember from my youth was the second ship above

Stamura.jpg

Elsi Togia2.jpg

Elsi Togia 1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nικόλα, το ΕΛΛΗ που ανέβασα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα μετασκευής που υπέστη το πρώην ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τόγια (που για λίγο ταξίδεψε ως ΕΛΛΗ Τόγια για τον Ε.Τόγια) και πιο παλιά STAMIRA.
H 3η φωτο που επισύναψες είναι πραγματικά το προπολεμικό ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τόγια που χάθηκε στον πόλεμο. ¶ρα το site της Λέσβου τα λέει σωστά.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ¶λλη μια πανέμορφη εικόνα από την Ικαρία, με το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια:
> 
> Ikaria.jpg


Δεν μου πολυμοιάζει για Αγ. Κήρυκος. Μήπως είναι τα Λουτρά; 
 :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a rare mention of _Elli_ as _Peiraieus_ (Piraeus) on May 15, 1947 doing the route _Piraeus-Thessaloniki_

19470515 all.jpg

And here is a longer mention of _Peiraieus_ by I. Simosis in his site http://androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html




> Α/Π «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ»
> 
> Προερχόταν από Γερμανικές επανορθώσεις. ¶ρχισε τα δρομολόγια στις αρχές του 1950. Ακολούθως αγοράσθηκε από τον Τόγια και ονομάστηκε «Έλλη». Εθεωρείτο μεγάλο πλοίο. Ήταν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, περί τους 1500 τόνους. Ήταν διπλέλικο με δύο παλινδρομικές μηχανές τεσσάρων διαβαθμίσεων και ταξίδευε με 13 περίπου μίλια την ώρα. Στην εποχή του εθεωρείτο πλοίο μεγάλο, ευσταθές και με κομφόρ. Ως «Πειραιεύς» είχε χρώμα σταχτί. Όταν το πήρε και το επισκεύασε ο Τόγιας το σκάφος βάφτηκε μαύρο με κίτρινο ζωνάρι. Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι του, τα σαλόνια του, τα καπνιστήρια κ.λπ. είχαν αρχοντιά και ήσαν καλοφτιαγμένα. Εξωτερικά το πλοίο ήταν όμορφο και όταν το έβλεπες να ταξιδεύει είχε μία ξεχωριστή μεγαλοπρέπεια.

----------


## esperos

> And here is a longer mention of _Peiraieus_ by I. Simosis in his site http://androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html


Στην  συγκεκριμένη  ιστοσελίδα  υπάρχουν  ανακρίβειες,
 λάθος  οι  Γερμανικές  επανορθώσεις,  λάθος  το  ΕΛΛΗ  και  λάθος  το  διπλέλικο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Espere,

H istoselida exei la0h alla exei kapoia axia giati _parousiazei ths anamnhseis enos paliou Syrianou_! Gi' auto kai mono thn anevasa. 
To idio sumvainei kai me alla ar0ridia pou perilamvanontai sthn istoselida. Ypo0etw oti osoi endiaferomaste gia thn _Elli_ _xeroume hdh ti einai swsto_... 

Eyxaristw  
N

----------


## esperos

Σωστά Νίκο για εμάς τους αρχαιότερους, αλλά πρέπει και οι νεώτεροι να τροφοδοτούνται με σωστές πληροφορίες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια όμορφη φωτογραία του *"Έλση"* στη *Μυτιλήνη.*
Τη βρήκαμε στο *"Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας"* του *Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου* (Εκδόσεις: *"ΑΜΦΕΙΑ"*).

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ανέβει ξανά σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα.

"Elsi" of Toyias in Mytilene.
From: "NAFTIKO LEFKOMA" of Panagiotis Spyropoulos (AMFIA Editions).

Το Έλση στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Elsi's_ schedule the week of August 29, 1948. We go everywhere!
19480829 Elsi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια όμορφη φωτογραία του *"Έλση"* στη *Μυτιλήνη.*  "Elsi" of Toyias in Mytilene.
> From: "NAFTIKO LEFKOMA" of Panagiotis Spyropoulos (AMFIA Editions).
> Το Έλση στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg



                         Παραθετω εδω δυο σκηνες απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Σωκρατη Καψασκη  _Ο Ταυρομαχος Προχ_*ωρει* του 1963. Απιθανα κακο εργο (ο τιτλος δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το εργο εκτος απο το οτι ο πρωταγωνιστης εμφανιζεται για πεντε λεπτα στην Ανδαλουσια (!) ) _αλλα οι σκηνες παλαιων Ελληνικων πλοιων αξιζουν_!!!  Παιζουν ο Κωστας Χατζηχρηστος, η Nannette Doric, ο Νικος Φερμας, και η Μαρικα Νεζερ. 

Εδω δυο πλανα του _Ελση_ το _Τυπαλδου

_________________

_I am attaching here several stills from the Greek movie _The Toreador advances_ (O Tauromahos prohorei) of 1963.

Here two stills with _Elsi_ of _Typaldos

_Elsi.jpg

Elsi2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελση* στις 30 Αυγουστου 1950. Ανοικει στον Ποταμιανο!

19500830 Potam.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελση στο Βρινδησιο. 

Λεπτομερεια

Elsi2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να διαβάσετα και τον τρόπο που αποκτήθηκε το STAMIRA, όπως περιγράφεται στη σχετική ελληνο-ιταλική συνθήκη. 




> _Rome, 31 August 1949_
> _Your Excellencies,_
> _With reference to the Agreement for Economic Collaboration and the Settlement of Questions arising from the Treaty of Peace between the Allied and Associated Powers and Italy, signed today, and especially to article 5 of the_ _Agreement, I have the honour to inform you as follows:_
> _(a) The ***** Government will draw immediately from the available funds in account A provided for in article 21 of the Agreement for Economic_ _Collaboration the sum of 300,000,000 Italian lire to pay for the liner_ _Stamira which belongs to the "Societ Fiumana di Navigazione" and which that company is prepared to transfer to the ***** Government for the said price;_
> 
> _(b) The Bank of Greece, acting on behalf and for the account of the ***** Government, will issue the necessary payment order in favour of the company owning the vessel;_  
> _(c) On receipt of the said payment order, the Bank of Italy will pay the said sum of 300,000,000 Italian lire to the "Soc et Fiumana di Navigazione"._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα στοιχεια στα χερια μου δειχνουν οτι το *Πειραιευς* ανηκε στην _Εκτελεστικη Επιτροπη Ακτοπλοικων Συγκοινωνιων_ μεχρι τουλαχιστον τις 18 Απριλιου 1948 και οτι εμφανιζεται σαν *Ελση* του _Ιωαννου Τογια_ για πρωτη φορα στις 10 Αυγουστου 1948.

Πραγματικα ηταν ενα ωραιοτατο πλοιο της εποχης εκεινης

31/5/1947 .........   28/9/1947 ............      24/12/1947


18/1/1948 .............    10/8/1948


Peir all.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αξιζει τον κοπο ορισμενες φορες να διαβαζουμε ολα αυτα. Εχουν ενδιαφερον οπως στο παραπανω οπου διαφημιζοντας το πλοιο αναφερουν τους "εστεγασμενους χωρους δια τους επιβατας καταστρωματος ".
Πιστευω οτι την εποχη εκεινη διαβαζοντας καποιος αυτο, θα εντυπωσιαζοταν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Ελλη_ προς τα τελη της καριερας του.... 3 Οκτωβριου 1965
19651003 Elli.jpg

Εδω μια εβδομαδα απο τη ζωη της *Ελλης* (10 Ιουλιου 1965) 
19650710 Elli.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ως ΕΛΛΗ με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων. Νομίζω πως η τελευταία μετασκευή του αφαίρεσε την κομψότητα που είχε ως ΕΛΣΗ. 

elli typaldoy.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ως ΕΛΛΗ με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων. Νομίζω πως η τελευταία μετασκευή του αφαίρεσε την κομψότητα που είχε ως ΕΛΣΗ. 
> 
> elli typaldoy.jpg


You are right.   It does not look pretty at all

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογιο της *Ελλης Τογια* απο τον Πειραια στην Σμυρνη στις 19 Απριλιου 1959...  Αμ δε... Για διαβαστε καλα!

19599491 Elli Togia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν βρήκα και πολλά για το _Έλλη Τόγια_. Έχετε γράψει τα περισσότερα. 
> .........
> 
> Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ανκονα Ιταλίας *με το όνομα S/P STAMURA το 1929*.
> 
> Το 1937 μετονομάστηκε σε _STAMIRA_ Τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 κατεσχεθη από το Γερμανικό Ναυτικό και μετατράπηκε σε Πλωτό/Νοσοκομείο
> .......
> Το 1947 εδόθη στην Ελλάδα και μετονομάστηκε _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ (PIREEFS)_ 
> Το 1948 το πήρε ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας που του έδωσε το όνομα _ΕΛΣΗ (ELSI)_
> ...




Αγαπητοι φιλοι

Ξαναγυριζω στην ιστορια του θρυλικου μεταπολεμικου ελληνικου πλοιου *ΕΛΣΗ/ ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ/ ΕΛΛΗ*

Εχουν γραφει πολλα για το πλοιο και την μεταπολεμικη του ιστορια.  Λιγα ομως ξερουμε για την εποχη που το πλοιο εκανε δρομολογια απο το Φιουμε στην Αγκωνα στην περιοδο 1929 με 1937 με το ονομα *STAMURA*για την εταιρεια *Societ&#224;* *Fiumana di Navigazione* που εδρευε στο Φιουμε στην Ιστρια...

Αληθεια πως να ηταν το πλοιο την εποχη εκεινη; Εχουμε βεβαια ενα σχεδιο του καραβολατρη  *Aldo Cherini*  που δημοσιευτηκε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=10. Αλλα τιποτε αλλο!

Stamura sketch.jpg

Ιδου λοιπον φωτογραφια που αγορασα απο το E-bay προ τριων εβδομαδων και εφτασε χθες.  Εδω το *STAMURA*   εξω απο την Αγκωνα γυρω στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας 1930. Ωραιοτατο, κατασπρο, κλασσικου στυλ, φαινεται να μοιαζει περισσοτερο σαν γερμανικο πλοιο που πηγαινε απο την Βρεμη στην Ελιγολανδη η απο το Στεττινο στην νησο Ρουγγεν παρα για ιταλικο πλοιο, μια και εχει τεραστιες διαφορες απο τα κλασσικα πλοια της *Adriatica* και της *Lloyd Triestino* της εποχης της δεκαετιας του 1930

Stamura.jpg

Συγκρινοντας δε το  *STAMURA*  με την μεταπολεμικη του μετεμψυχωση σαν *ΕΛΣΗ* στο λιμανι του Βρινδησιου (απο φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ που ανεβασε ο φιλος _gtogias_ στο ιδιο θεμα) βλεπω αρκετες διαφορες στην πλωρη, αν και η γεφυρα παρεμεινε σχεδον η ιδια με το προπολεμκο πλοιο.  Τα φινιστρινια ειναι τα ιδια.

Elsi_001.jpg

Επως λενε κατα τα μερη μου Enjoy!

ΝΑΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τωρα, οσοι με ξερετε, γνωριζετε οτι δεν σταματω σ' αυτο το σημειο... Αλλα στοιχεια για την προπολεμικη ιστορια του *ΕΛΣΗ/ ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ/ ΕΛΛΗ* δεν εχω στο σπιτι... Αλλα υπαρχει παντα και το διαδικτυο, και μαλιστα το ιταλικο... Ψαχνοντας λοιπον το ονομα *STAMURA* σε σχεση με την εταιρεια *Societ&#224; Fiumana di Navigazion*e επιασα λαυρακι απιθανο!

Ιδου λοιπον φιλοι μου φιλμ του 1929 απο την καθελκυση του *STAMURA* http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...o-Stamura.html ... Ξερω, ειναι απιστευτο... Το πλοιο του βαπτισε η συζυγος του υπουργου ταχυδρομικων θεματων και μεταφορων, ναυαρχου κοντε Costanzo Ciano (1876−1939) που ηταν ο πατερας του διαβοητου Galeazzo Ciano (1903−44), υπουργου Εξωτερικων και γαμπρου του Μουσσολινι

1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ιδου λοιπον φωτογραφια που αγορασα απο το E-bay προ τριων εβδομαδων και εφτασε χθες. Εδω το *STAMURA* εξω απο την Αγκωνα γυρω στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας 1930.  
> Stamura.jpg


Νίκο, η φωτογραφία δείχνει το πλοίο στη στιγμή της καθέλκυσης του. Γι' αυτό και οι αφροί που φαίνονται μπροστά από την πλώρη, ενώ το σκάφος δεν έχει ακόμη σταματήσει την ανάποδη πορεία του. 

Αυτό που είναι ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε με όλα του τα εξαρτήματα τοποθετημένα, κάτι που δεν συνηθίζεται... Το οτι έχει μπει και το φουγάρο με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι είχαν τοποθετηθεί και οι μηχανές.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Ελλη...στο λιμανι του Πειραια με το σινιαλο της Ατμοπλοιας Αιγαιου των Α/φων Τυπαλδου κατα την διαρκεια εργασιων συντηρησης._
_Elli-Photo  Alex Duncan.jpg_ 
_Φωτογραφια Alex Duncan_

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία Γιώργο! Οι φωτογραφίες του ΕΛΛΗ μετασκευασμένο αποτελούν είδος υπό εξαφάνιση... Μια μετασκευή που το εκμοντέρνισε στα μάτια του απλού ταξιδιώτη και που -κατά τη γνώμη μου- το χάλασε στα μάτια του καραβολάτρη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι ήταν ένα από τα πλοία των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων πολέμου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Ανκώνα το 1929 ως STAMURA και το 1937 μετανομάστηκε STAMIRA. Με την κατάρευση της Ιταλίας περιήλθε στους Γερμανούς που το μετονόμασαν FREIBURG για χρήση ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο. Το 1947 περιήλθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ και το 1948 το πήρε ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας που του έδωσε το όνομα ΕΛΣΗ.
> ........


Το *Πειραιευς* οπως το ειδε δημοσιογραφος το 1947.

Μια αθλια παρουσιασις του πλοιου *Πειραιευς* την πρωτη Ιανουαριου 1947.  Η περιγραφη των κοινων χωρων, των καμπινων, της ταπετσαριας, κλπ... Αργοτερα εγινε φυσικα το *Ελλη.

*19470101 Peiraieus1.jpg
19470101 Peiraieus2.jpg

19470101 Peiraieus3.jpg
19470101 Peiraieus4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτός που έγραψε το παραπάνω αρθράκι θα έπρεπε να περιμένει πέντε χρόνια για να δει κάτι δραστικά καλύτερο από όσα αναφέρει οτι έζησε στο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ. Και εννοώ την άφιξη των τεσσάρων "Ιταλών αδελφών". 
Πάντως τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" είχαν άλλη άποψη και στο παρακάτω αρθράκι σχετικά με το πρώτο ταξίδι του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ στο Αιγαίο, κάνουν λόγο για άριστη συντήρηση και εξαιρετική καθαριότητα.

Elsi-Piraeus FV.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Apollo, μέσα στο πλαίσιο της έρευνας σου για το πλοίο θα μου επιτρέψεις να κάνω δύο προσθήκες που είναι ότι η πρώτη τουλάχιστον πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του, υπήρξε η Societ&agrave; Anonima Industrie Marittime πιο γνωστή με τα αρχικά SAIM και έδρα την Αγκώνα. Αυτό φαίνεται και γραμμένο από τον Aldo Cherini στην καλλιτεχνική του απεικόνιση που ανέβασα πιο πάνω. 
> Η δεύτερη προσθήκη, αφορά το πλοίο ως ΕΛΛΗ και πλοιοκτησία Τυπάλδου όταν υπέστη ανακατασκευή και αλλαγή προωστήριας εγκατάστασης που οδήγησε σε αλλαγή των υπερκατασκευών, αλλαγή της πλώρης, ενώ η παλινδρομική του ατμομηχανή έδωσε την θέση της σε μία ντιζελομηχανή. 
> Το αποτέλεσμα κατά την γνώμη μου αποκρουστικό! 
> Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τον θόρυβο της μηχανής του που έμοιαζε με μονοκύλινδρη μηχανή καϊκιού. Μία ιδέα θα σου έδινε ίσως σήμερα ο θόρυβος των μηχανών του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ. 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει πουθενά μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου μετά την ανακατασκευή του.


 ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ 2 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε nikos1945, το πλοίο όταν το πήραν οι Τυπάλδοι το 1960 άλλαξε τις μηχανές του. Αρχικά είχε παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή και το 1960 απέκτησε δυο πετρελαιομηχανές της Skoda. Η καθεμιά είχε ισχύ 970 ίππων.

----------


## nikos1945

Αγαπητε φιλε ΑΡΗ ειμαι συμφονως για της μηχανες ,σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1958 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...594&thid=12213

Εδω μερικα ωραιοτατα πλανα του πλοιου *Ελλη Τογια* (2:02)

06.jpg08.jpg


*Αδριας, Ελλη Τογια, Φρυνη, Παντελης* 
All.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ιστορικό ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια, ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό που πήραμε από τους Ιταλούς στο πλαίσιο των πολεμικών επανορθώσεων.
Πριν περάσει στα χέρια του Ιωάννη Τόγια είχε ταξιδέψει για λογαριασμό της κρατικής Διευθυνσης Θαλλασίων Μεταφορών έχοντας μετονομαστεί ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" της εποχής, πρέπει να είναι μια από τις πρώτες του στην Ελλάδα.

Elsi as Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ιστορικό ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια, ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό που πήραμε από τους Ιταλούς στο πλαίσιο των πολεμικών επανορθώσεων.
> Πριν περάσει στα χέρια του Ιωάννη Τόγια είχε ταξιδέψει για λογαριασμό της κρατικής Διευθυνσης Θαλλασίων Μεταφορών έχοντας μετονομαστεί ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ.
> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" της εποχής, πρέπει να είναι μια από τις πρώτες του στην Ελλάδα.


Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια. Πωρτη φορα το βλεπω (νομιζω) σαν Πειραιευς

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα κομμάτι της πλώρης του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ το είχαμε δει και σε _αυτή_ τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η πρωτη καταχωριση του πλοιου μας με το καινουριο ονομα του  _ΕΛΣΗ_.  Απο τις 4 Αυγουστου 1948

19480804 Elsi.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To EΛΣΗ του Τόγια καταπλέει στο Καρλόβασι. 
Αφιερωμένη στους TSS Apollon, Ellinis, idrohoos, Nicholas Peppas, Ben Bruce.

elsi 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To EΛΣΗ του Τόγια καταπλέει στο Καρλόβασι. 
> Αφιερωμένη στους TSS Apollon, Ellinis, idrohoos, Nicholas Peppas, Ben Bruce.
> 
> elsi 1.jpg


Τι ωραια φωτογραφια!!!   Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η πρωτη καταχωριση του πλοιου μας με το καινουριο ονομα του  _ΕΛΣΗ_.  Απο τις 4 Αυγουστου 1948
> 
> 19480804 Elsi.jpg



Εδω και μια ειδηση για το πλοιο _ΕΛΣΗ_ απο το Εμπρος της 8ης Αυγουστου 1948

19480808 Elsi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυτελεια στο *Stamura* προπολεμικα

Stamura1.jpgStamura2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια ιταλική ιστοσελίδα εντόπισα και τρείς φωτoγραφίες από το ωραίο Τογιέικο βαπόρι, πριν τον πόλεμο όταν ταξίδευε στην Ιταλία ως STAMIRA .

3e23b960ea3d44f3cd28e030fb1dff91.jpg 7b3c6d7b31689d0ee1bc58f80c1e784e.jpg bb77d7972788950538c85cafb9efbd27.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η αγορα του *Πειραιευς* απο τον Ιωαννη Τογια τον Ιουνιο 1948 οπως ανακοινωνεται στην εφημεριδα _Νεα Μυκονος_.

19480600 Peiraieus Nea Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εξαιρετική πόζα του ΈΛΛΗ από το φακό του Αντώνιου Σοϊλη, δείχνει το πλοίο σε κάποιο πέρασμα του από την Κάσο και μετά τη μετασκευή που του έκαναν οι Τυπάλδοι.

Elli at Kassos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελση* στην Σουδα, μαλλον στα μεσα του 1948 οταν ειχε αλλαξει ονομα απο *Πειραιευς* σε *Ελση* και πριν τις αρκετες αλλαγες που του εκανε ο Ιωαννης Τογιας.

Elsi.jpg
Μουσειο Μπενακη, φωτογραφια Περικλη Παπαχατζιδακη, 1950.
http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus:  Αναζητηση¨Πλοιο"

Δυο καταχωρησεις που επιβεβαιωνουν δρομολογια στην Σουδα...
_Ελευθερια_, 4 Αυγουστου 1948
19480804 Elsi.jpg

_Καθημερινη_, 14 Σεπτεμβριου 1948.
19480914 Elsie.jpg


Και εδω μια ειδηση και μια καταχωρηση του *Ελση* στην εφημεριδα _Αστηρ_ Τηνου στις 21 Μαρτιου 1949.

19490321 Ελση Αστηρ Τηνου.jpg

19490321 Μοσχανθη Ελση Αστηρ Τηνου.jpg
_Αστηρ_ Τηνου, 21 Μαρτιου 1949

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια του *Ελση* στην Σουδα
Ελση.jpg
Μουσειο Μπενακη, φωτογραφια Περικλη Παπαχατζιδακη, 1950.
http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus:  Αναζητηση¨Χανια"

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε μερικές εικόνες με χρώμα μιας άλλης εποχής, όταν ακόμη το πλοίο ονομαζόταν STAMIRA. 
Ο καθρέφτης με την ξύλινη γέφυρα
Piroscafo_Italia_4d4fcd27cf5d6.jpg

το εσωτερικό της
Piroscafo_planci_4d973d38a3f9e.jpg

ο εργάτης της πλώρης
Piroscafo_Stamir_4d9226ef9d970.jpg

και το κατάστρωμα 
Image2.jpg

πηγή με μια πολλές φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο

----------


## Cosmas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWJIrSf8Fjk

----------


## Cosmas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK6NYAf4ERw

----------


## Apostolos

Και ποίος δεν θα ήθελε σήμερα να κάνει ένα ταξίδι πάνω σ αυτά τα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα;

----------


## Ellinis

Τα βίντεο που παρέθεσε ο Cosmas μας το δείχνουν επί Τυπάλδου και πριν κάνει την τελική μετασκευή του. 
Να ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφία του Jim Shaw από την Κυνοσούρα το 1979 που μας δείχνει την εικόνα εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου, λίγο πριν παραδώσει πνεύμα και μπατάρει εκεί που ήταν δεμένο. Μισό αιώνα ζωής είχε τότε...

elli 79.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία στο e-bay βλέπουμε μερικά πρώην πλοία του άξονα δεμένα στο Μπάρι γύρω στα 1945. Ξεχωρίζει το ιταλικό STAMIRA (γερμανικό FREIBURG) - ακόμη με τα σινιάλα του πλωτού νοσοκομείου - λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του ταξίδι προς την Ελλάδα.

STAMIRA Bari 45.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε μια φωτογραφία στο e-bay βλέπουμε μερικά πρώην πλοία του άξονα δεμένα στο Μπάρι γύρω στα 1945. Ξεχωρίζει το ιταλικό STAMIRA (γερμανικό FREIBURG) - ακόμη με τα σινιάλα του πλωτού νοσοκομείου - λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του ταξίδι προς την Ελλάδα.
> 
> STAMIRA Bari 45.jpg


Απιθανη φωτογραφια!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διακρίνονται κ 2 αποβατικά του ¶ξονα. MFP κατά τους Γερμανούς,ΜΖ κατά τους Ιταλούς.
¶ραγε να αποκτήθηκαν από Έλληνες μεταπολεμικά τέτοια πλοιάρια;

----------


## Ellinis

> Διακρίνονται κ 2 αποβατικά του ¶ξονα. MFP κατά τους Γερμανούς,ΜΖ κατά τους Ιταλούς.
> ¶ραγε να αποκτήθηκαν από Έλληνες μεταπολεμικά τέτοια πλοιάρια;


Φίλε είχαν ξεμείνει μερικά τέτοια MFP και στην Ελλάδα μετά την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών, όπως σε Λέρο, Σύρο, Αστυπάλαια και αλλού. Προσραγμένα, μισοβυθισμένα και με ζημιές πάντως, και δεν έχω υπόψη μου να επισκευάστηκε κάποιο από ιδιώτες μεταπολεμικά. Υπήρχε και αφθονία από παροπλισμένα βρετανικά LCT οπότε μάλλον τα γερμανικά πήγαν για σκραπ.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Bαμμένο μαύρο και με τα σινιάλα του Τυπάλδου το ΕΛΛΗ στο photoship.co.uk

Elli-05.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYARIS για το  Εξαιρετικο  ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε!!!   Διοτι ειναι λιγοστες  οι φωτογραφιες που εχουμε δει  το Ελλη με  το σινιαλο του Τυπαλδου  πριν απο τον εκμοντερνισμο του. 
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Noμίζω έτσι ήταν πιό όμορφο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάχνοντας για το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης του καταδρομικού Έλλη για να το γράψω εδώ έπεσα πάνω στο διακριτικό κλήσης του Έλλη που συζητάμε εδώ. Οπότε ας το αναφέρουμε. Είχε Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης SZRK σήμερα αυτό το Διακριτικό Κλήσης το έχει το μπάλκ κάριερ ΚΟΝΚΑΡ Γεώργιος

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν μας είπες όμως οτι στο βίντεο που μας υπέδειξες από τη γιορτή της Παναγίας στην Τήνο το 1951βλέπουμε  *εδώ* μετά το 03.20 και το Α/Π ΕΛΛΗ
ελσι1.jpg

και το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ να περνάει μπροστά του
ελσι2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το  ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ

ELLI TOYA_.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως STAMIRA στα νιάτα του όταν ταξίδευε στην Ιταλία 
elsi as stamira.jpg

και μια ως ΕΛΛΗ βαμμένο μαύρο και με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων.
ELLI.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αναμνηστικό της Ατμοπλοΐας Ι. Τόγια με μια ωραία πόζα του ΈΛΣΗ στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του στην Ελλάδα.

elsi-2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπουδαία φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως _ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ_, _στην Μυτιλήνη_.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία πόζα και ενδιαφέρουσα μιας και οι φωτογραφίες του με τα σινιάλα του Ευάγγελου Τόγια δεν είναι πολλές. Παρατηρήστε την αγγλική απόδοση του ονόματος στην πλώρη "ELLI TOYA" αντί του πιο "ορθόδοξου" ΕLLI TOGIA.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι όμως φίλε, πιστεύω ότι τελικά πιό "ορθόδοξος", πιό σωστός τρόπος γραφής είναι _TOYA_, με _Υ_ δηλαδή. Το _Υ_ προφέρεται στην αγγλική ως _ΓΙ_ (παράδειγμα η λέξη yard) ενώ το _GI_ ως _ΤΖΙ_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κι όμως φίλε, πιστεύω ότι τελικά πιό "ορθόδοξος", πιό σωστός τρόπος γραφής είναι _TOYA_, με _Υ_ δηλαδή. Το _Υ_ προφέρεται στην αγγλική ως _ΓΙ_ (παράδειγμα η λέξη yard) ενώ το _GI_ ως _ΤΖΙ_.


Συμφωνώ ότι το ΤΟΥΑ είναι πιό σωστό αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις,μιάς κ δεν υπάρχει κανόνας ως προς τα ονόματα των πλοίων,βασικά η αναγραφή γίνεται με 3 τρόπους: 1) στην πλησιέστερη οπτικά απόδοση των ελληνικών με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ( ΤΟΓΙΑ-ΤΟGIA ) διότι περί αυτού πρόκειται 2) στην απόδοση με την απλούστερη ορθογραφία πχΙRINI αντί ΙRENE 3) σε μυθικά ή αρχαία ονόματα με την καθιερωμένη λατινική λέξη πχ ΗΟΜΕRUS.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην πρόσφατη διακηρυξη του Υπ. Ναυτιλίας διαβάζουμε οτι αναζητείται και ανάδοχος για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του πλοίου. Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει:
"Ε/Γ ΕΛΛΗ ΝΠ 1066 - ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ - ΒΑΘΟΣ 22 Μ. ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ RASSA SAYAN"

Η πλάκα είναι οτι για την ανέλκυση του RASSA SAYANG δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει αναφορά, άρα ο όποιος ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να ανελκύσει το ΕΛΛΗ που το "πατάει" το RASA SAYANG χωρίς να πειράξει το τελευταιο...
Μικρή σημασία έχει αυτό βέβαια, μιας και δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι πράξη.

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού το είδαμε με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, ας το δούμε και ολόκληρο. Η πλώρη που είχε φτιαχτεί επί Τυπάλδων ήταν όμορφη αλλά δεν πολυταίριαζε με το υπόλοιπο καράβι...

elli 1965.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ πφχ.jpgΕΛΛΗ Τυπάλδων πφχ.jpg
Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου  fb

2 φωτό από διαφορετικές φάσεις της καριέρας του πλοίου.Στη Νο2 νοσταλγική εικόνα από την προκυμαία της Χίου με τα τραπεζάκια των μαγαζιών δίπλα στο βαπόρι της γραμμής κ του οποίου ο κατάπλους ήταν ΤΟ γεγονός εκείνα τα χρόνια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα πρεπει να ηταν μακραν το απολαυστικοτερο καραβολατρικο καφεδακι!!!Εξαιρετικη εικονα!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ πφχ.jpgΕΛΛΗ Τυπάλδων πφχ.jpg
> Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου  fb
> 
> 2 φωτό από διαφορετικές φάσεις της καριέρας του πλοίου.Στη Νο2 νοσταλγική εικόνα από την προκυμαία της Χίου με τα τραπεζάκια των μαγαζιών δίπλα στο βαπόρι της γραμμής κ του οποίου ο κατάπλους ήταν ΤΟ γεγονός εκείνα τα χρόνια.


Πανέμορφο δείχνει στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Πραγματικα πρεπει να ηταν μακραν το απολαυστικοτερο καραβολατρικο καφεδακι!!!Εξαιρετικη εικονα!!!_


Aμ δεν ήταν μόνο καφεδάκι.Ήταν ούζο με χταποδάκι ή γοναράκι ( μαριδάκι ) κ γιά εμάς τα παιδιά μπορεί να ήταν κανένα αναψυκτικό!
Εποχή της αθωότητας,τώρα τα λιμάνια είναι κάπως "αποστειρωμένα",γεμάτα κάγκελα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανέμορφο δείχνει στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία!!


Πραγματικά κ το χάλασαν με τη μετασκευή που έκανε κ απέκτησε πιό "μοντέρνα" εμφάνιση.
Δεν το θυμάμαι στη γραμμή,μονά ακουστά το είχα,ήμουν πολύ μικρός .Αλλά ήταν τόσο χαλαρά τα πράγματα τότε,ώστε 6-9 ετών έμπαινα στο πλοιο της γραμμής γιά να το "εξερευνήσω" με τη δικαιολογία ότι ψάχνω τον πατέρα μου που ταξιδεύει...
-

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aμ δεν ήταν μόνο καφεδάκι.Ήταν ούζο με χταποδάκι ή γοναράκι ( μαριδάκι ) κ γιά εμάς τα παιδιά μπορεί να ήταν κανένα αναψυκτικό!
> Εποχή της αθωότητας,τώρα τα λιμάνια είναι κάπως "αποστειρωμένα",γεμάτα κάγκελα...


_  Με ουζο και    χταποδακι χικ!_  :Smile New: _  Αμ τοτε πρεπει να ηταν σουπερ απολαυστικοτερο καραβολατρικο θεαμα!!!

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως STAMIRA στα νιάτα του όταν ταξίδευε στην Ιταλία 
> elsi as stamira.jpg
> 
> και μια ως ΕΛΛΗ βαμμένο μαύρο και με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων.
> ELLI.jpg


Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ξανα εδω αλλα καθαρη.

Stamura2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρηκαμε σε Ιταλικο ΦΒ για το πλοιο την παρα κατω ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του _STAMURA_ με αρθρο για το πως εκανε το δρομολογιο Ιταλιας μεχρι την Ζαρα (σημερινο Ζανταρ) απο το 1930 μεχρι το 1937.

Stamura 6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191263 Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου fb
> 
> EΛΣΗ ή ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ κ ένα από τα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ/ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στο λιμάνι της  Χίου.Οι νεότεροι μπορούν να δουν πού έδεναν παλιά τα κλασικά  ποστάλια.


Μιας και το είδαμε στη Χίο, να βάλω και μια φωτογραφία από το Αργοστόλι που το βλέπουμε μαζί με το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Εδώ είναι πιά με τα σινιάλα των Τυπάλδων ως ΈΛΛΗ. Παρατηρώ οτι έχει δεχθεί ήδη μια πρώτη μετασκευή, με το κομοδέσιο στο επίπεδο του κυρίως ντεκ να έχει ενωθεί με το πρυμνιό, ενώ το πλαϊνό παραπέτο επεκτάθηκε μέχρι πρύμα καλύπτοντας τα ρέλια. Αντίθετα πλώρα, υπάρχει ένα άνοιγμα με ρέλια στο ύψους του πλωριού αμπαριού που πριν είχε παραπέτο.

Elli - Semiramis at Argostoli.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πλεύρισμα με τις τοπικές λάντζες και επιβίβαση στο θρυλικό Έλλη που περιμένει αρόδο στην Ανάφη του 1966.

3333.jpg 22222.jpg 1111.jpg 5_2.jpg

Φωτογραφικό αρχείο: Margaret Kenna

----------


## Ellinis

To ΈΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ με τα σινιάλα του Ευάγγελου και όπως νομίζω ήταν πιο όμορφο από ποτέ άλλοτε.

elli togia - nikos ximaira.jpg elli togia - nikos xeimara.jpg 
από τον Nikos Xeimaira, πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΈΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ με τα σινιάλα του Ευάγγελου και όπως νομίζω ήταν πιο όμορφο από ποτέ άλλοτε.
> 
> elli togia - nikos ximaira.jpg elli togia - nikos xeimara.jpg 
> από τον Nikos Xeimaira, πηγή


Στη Μυτιλήνη πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι .γιατι βλεπουμε και το Αγιο Θεραπωντα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ.jpg Παλιές φωτογραφίες Χίου fb
Ως ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ

----------


## tzilivak

Κι εδω απο τη συλλογη μου μια φωτο με χωροφυλάκους,ο ναυσταθμος Σουδας σημερα ηταν στα τελη του 1950 η Σχολη Χωροφυλακης ,πριν παει στο Ρεθυμνο,και πισω τους το Ελση!!!

57624541.jpg

----------


## tzilivak

Τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι εχω αλλη μια πιο καθαρη,ζουμαρισμα απο μια πρωτοτυπη φωτο του φωτογραφου Περικλή Παπαχατζιδάκη από τη συλλογή μου,που ειχε κατσει στα Χανια το 1949 και πηρε μπολικες φωτογραφιες...




Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Κι εδω απο τη συλλογη μου μια φωτο με χωροφυλάκους,ο ναυσταθμος Σουδας σημερα ηταν στα τελη του 1950 η Σχολη Χωροφυλακης ,πριν παει στο Ρεθυμνο,και πισω τους το Ελση!!!
> 
> 57624541.jpg


Εδώ δεν είναι το ΕΛΣΗ αλλά το ΕΛΕΝΗ της Ατμ. Εμπειρίκου.

----------


## tzilivak

> Εδώ δεν είναι το ΕΛΣΗ αλλά το ΕΛΕΝΗ της Ατμ. Εμπειρίκου.



Ωωωωωωωωωωω ευχαριστω,να το αλλαξω!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ πφχ.jpgΕΛΛΗ Τυπάλδων πφχ.jpg
> Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου  fb
> 
> 2 φωτό από διαφορετικές φάσεις της καριέρας του πλοίου.Στη Νο2 νοσταλγική εικόνα από την προκυμαία της Χίου με τα τραπεζάκια των μαγαζιών δίπλα στο βαπόρι της γραμμής κ του οποίου ο κατάπλους ήταν ΤΟ γεγονός εκείνα τα χρόνια.


ΕΛΛΗ Τυπάλδων πφχ.jpg
Η Νο2 επιχρωματισμένη με επιτυχία.

----------


## Ellinis

To 'ΕΛΛΗ επί Τυπάλδων στην κλασσική του μορφή ακόμη, σε μια φωτο από το ebay

elli 1960s.jpg

----------

